# Terratec Phase 24 Problem



## banga (15. April 2005)

hallo zusammen!

wir haben uns die externe terratec phase24 firewire audiokarte zugelegt und besitzen eine macintosh g4 (dunkelgrau) mit mac os x 10.3.7, sauber installiert, ca. 500mb ram, praktisch keine zusätzliche software installiert (reason, peak). nun funktioniert diese karte leider überhaupt nicht! das heisst sie tönt völlig falsch und kaputt, unter reason lässt sich die karte nicht auswählen (der name erscheint zwar, aber danach auch ein rotes X), itunes spielt manchmal die mp3s nicht mehr ab , das heisst für mich das die karte die gesamte audioarchitektur meines mac durcheinander bringt, sprich: die treiber funktionieren nicht mit mac os x? kennt das jemand oder weiss jemand was wir machen können? vielen dank...

p.s. bringt vielleicht das firmware update für mac etwas? sollt doch eigentlich auch ohne perfekt funktionieren, auf der verpackung steht mac os x


----------



## chmee (15. April 2005)

?

Vielleicht hilft das weiter :

http://www.macuser.de/testbericht/showproduct.php?product=139&sort=7&cat=2&page=4

http://supportde.terratec.net/modul...ownloads&file=index&req=viewsdownload&sid=329

mfg chmee


----------



## banga (19. April 2005)

Hm, danke schön. Vielleicht muss ich wirklich diese Firmware Update installieren, kann einfach nicht glauben das die Karte ohne ein Hardware update nicht läuft!? Ist ja vom Mac-Magazin "Mac Up" getestet worden Kann das sein das "nur" ein Problem mit unserem Mac besteht?


----------

